#  Krankenpflege >   Mein ein und alles >

## conny79

Hi Leute, 
ich heiße Cornelia, bin 27 Jahre alt und von Geburt an habe ich Tetraspastik, ich sitze im Rollstuhl und kann nichts alleine machen außer E-Rollstuhl fahren. Ich habe vor 7 Jahren einen Förderungslehrgang in einem BBW gemacht. In dem BBW habe ich einen sehr netten Krankenpfleger kennen gelernt wir waren wie Geschwister zueinander. Wir haben über alles geredet, viel gelacht und ich konnte bei ihm sogar weinen. Es war von Anfang an etwas Besonderes zwischen uns. Natürlich behandelt er jeden Patienten aufmerksam und verantwortungsvoll, aber bei mir war es schon etwas mehr. Er hat Sachen bei mir gemacht, die er normalerweise erst absegnen müsste, weil er für diese Tätigkeiten nicht versichert war. Als ich den Förderungslehrgang abgeschlossen hatte, hat der Krankenpfleger zu mir gemeint, dass ich ihm noch Email schreiben könnte, dieses habe ich auch getan, worauf hin aber nur auf Einladungen antworten kamen. In einer dieser Antworten hat er gemeint dass er mich lieb gewonnen und Herz geschlossen hat. Er aber nicht versprechen kann dass, er sich bei mir melden kann, weil er zuviel zu tun hat. Zu meinen Eltern meinte er, als ich noch im BBW war, dass er mich mal besuchen kommen würde. Außerdem meinte er zu einem Kumpel von mir, der auch im BBW war, ich sei eine ganz süße und soll auf mich aufpassen, außerdem meinte der Krankenpflger noch, dass er mich wie eine Schwester lieb hat. Als mein Kumpel ihm mal ein Foto von mir gezeigt hat, hat er sich dieses zum einscannen mit nach Hause genommen. Das ist vom BBW verboten. Außerdem meinte der Krankenpfleger noch zu meinem Kumpel, dass er mich in seine Patientenverfügung eintragen würde, dieses hat er nur nicht getan weil ich zu emotional bin. Mein Kumpel sagte mir, dass der Krankenpfleger als ich vom BBW weggegangen bin, angefangen hat jeden Patienten zu siezen. Außerdem war er schlecht gelaunt. Jetzt zu meinem Problem, der Krankenpfleger möchte nichts mehr von mir wissen. Ich habe probiert über mehrere Personen an eine Antwort von ihm zu kommen, nachdem es bei mir nicht funktioniert hat, bei den Personen ist es auch fehlgeschlagen. Er hat lediglich gesagt, dass er keinen Kontakt haben kann und darf. Ich weiß nicht ob ihr das Bauchgefühl kennt, ich glaube eins zu haben und dieses sagt mir dass er mich mag und nur wirklich nicht kann. Aber es macht mich unendlich fertig dass er nicht einmal Stellung beziehen kann Jetzt denken nämlich alle Leute dass ich spinne und das er mich gar nicht mag aber ich weiß dass ich nicht spinne, denn mein Kumpel hat mal einen Bericht einer Zeitschrift gelesen, in dem es um Krankenpfleger ging, die nicht mehr arbeiten können, wenn sie Kontakt mit Ex Patienten haben. Es macht mich völlig fertig dass ich keine Erklärung bekomme. Der Krankenpfleger ist wirklich mein ein und alles. Ich liebe ihn auch unendlich. Ich würde alles für ihn tun. Ich warte auf ihn bis er bereit ist, wenn es nötig ist bis zur Rente. 
Es wäre sehr hilfreich für mich, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet den Krankenpfleger zu verstehen! Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Antworten danke! 
Bis dann  
Cornelia

----------


## Frosch

Ich zweifele gerade etwas an diesem Beitrag, es liest sich etwas komisch:  
u.a. Patientenverfügung, Kumpel, der Bild mitgenommen hat, Liebe, keine Erklärungen, Emails mit Einladungen (wofür oder wozu?)... 
Entschuldigung, wenn ich falsch liegen sollte, aber meiner Ansicht nach liest sich das wie ein Klatschblatt-Artikel beim Friseur. 
Frosch

----------


## Brava

Frosch man kann es so oder so sehen
du siehst alles nur Negativ

----------


## Alayna

Hallo Conny79, 
habt ihr euch wie Bruder und schwester verhalten oder doch eher wie frisch verliebte :Huh?: ? 
Es klingt für mich so als wenn er dich eben wirklich wie eine Schwester liebt aber nicht wie jemanden den man liebt. 
Und vielleicht deshalb so reagiert, weil er gemerkt hat das du anders für ihn empfindest wie er für dich.
Deshalb angst hat dich zu verletzten, deswegen auf abstand geht. 
Kennts du Tausend mal berührt tausend mal is nix passiert? 
So kommt es mir vor das bei dir in einem gewissen moment eben dieses Boom kam doch bei ihm nicht. 
Ich weiß das kann weh tun vorallem aber tut es ihm weh weil er dich bestimmt nicht verletzen wollte. 
Nichts tut mehr weh wie das gefühl zu haben jemanden nicht so lieben zu können wie er es verdient hat. Oder allein nur das gefühl zuhaben man erwidert diese Gefühle nicht so wie man denkt das der andere es erwartet.
Das könnte seine Angst sein und geht vielleicht deshalb auf distanz. 
Frage ihn doch einfach mal direkt ob da mehr gefühle sind auf seiner seite als nur die dich wie eine schwester zu lieben und ob er deshalb seine arbeit als grund vorschiebt?!
Den es geht keinen Arbeitgeber etwas an was er privat macht bzw er kann gegen die liebe nix tun. 
Diese Ansichten eines Arbeitgebers sind veraltet und tragen nicht gerade dazu bei unsere Geburtenrate zu steigern.  
LG Alayna

----------


## conny79

Hallo 
ich kann ihn nicht fragen wie er für mich fühlt, da er jeden Kontakt abblockt. Ich glaube nicht dass sein Kontaktabruch damit etwas zu tun hat, dass ich ihn liebe, denn er weiß dass ich mit jeder Kontaktart zurecht kommen würde. 
Gruß  
Cornelia

----------


## Alayna

Hallo Conny79, 
ist er 24 h Krankenpfleger oder gibt es da ein Privatleben?  
Es kann so vieles sein was dahinter steckt. 
Angst vor der Verantwortung, Angst zu versagen da kann nur ein klärendes Gespräch helfen.  
Schreib ihm deine gefühle per Mail. Oder hast du das schon getan?  
Wenn er nicht reagiert vergiss ihn so weh wie es tut aber es hätte dann keinen sinn. 
LG Alayna

----------


## Brava

Liebst Du etwas, dann lass es gehen !
Kommt es zu Dir zurück, dann gehört es für immer zu Dir .
Bleibt es fort, dann war es nie für Dich bestimmt ! 
Das schrieb ein Bekannte mal ,er hat auch so ein Problem

----------


## conny79

Hallo, 
der Spruch mag ja stimmen, aber ich merke, das er wollen würde, wenn er könnte. 
Gruß
Cornelia

----------


## Brava

Tja dann hilft echt nur ein Gespräch
Liebe geht seltsamme Wege

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Conny, 
so leid es mir für dich tut, aber es gibt ein Gesetz, welches private Kontakte zwischen Therapeuten/Pflegern und Patienten verbietet. Es nennt sich, glaub ich, "Mißbrauch Schutzbefohlener". Er kann richtig Ärger bekommen. 
Ich verstehe nur nicht so richtig, warum er dir erst Hoffnungen macht und sich dann zurückzieht.

----------


## Gregorthom

> Ich verstehe nur nicht so richtig, warum er dir erst Hoffnungen macht und sich dann zurückzieht.

 Dafür gibt es vielfältige Gründe. Einmal natürlich die Begründung, die Du schon gegeben hast, nämlich, dass man mit "Schutzbefohlenen" keine Beziehung eingehen darf. 
Dann kann es aber auch sein, dass er Probleme mit seinem Umfeld bekommen hat, als er diesem offenbarte eine "behinderte" zu mögen/lieben.
Ich selber habe dies erlebt. Meine Frau hat SMA, sitzt im Rollstuhl und hat, wie der Volksmund so schön sagt "Pflegestufe 3" (= nach dem Motto: Die kann ja nix).
Als meine Eltern von meiner Partnerschaft mit ihr erfuhren, gab es riesen Probleme, nach dem Motto, du liebst eine Behinderte, du kannst ja nicht richtig im Kopf sein etc. Das ging und geht seit vielen Jahren so. 
Dieser Druck, der dann auf einem lastet, kann dazu führen, dass eine Beziehung, oder eine in diesem Fall evtl. angehende Beziehung abruppt endet, wenn einer der Partner nicht 100%ig dazu steht. Evtl. zieht er sich aus diesem Grund zurück und möchte keinen Kontakt mehr, um den Druck des Umfelds zu vermeiden.
Mehr dazu habe ich auch im "CHAT"-Bereich zu meinem Thema, wie man den Partner kennengelernt hat geschrieben. 
Ich habe ganz klar für meine Liebe Stellung bezogen und wie das bisher verlaufen ist, steht ja schon in meiner Vorstellung --> Hochzeit.

----------


## Christiane

Ein Pfleger, der dem Druck der Umgebung nachgibt? Er hat ja vorher schon gesehen/gewußt, worauf er sich einläßt. Zudem muß man in diesem Beruf eine gewisse Charakterstärke mitbringen, also Menschen führen können.
Außerdem sind Menschen kein Spielzeug. Ich spiele nicht mal mit Tieren.

----------


## Gregorthom

Da hast Du schon Recht, aber so einfach ist das in der Realität nicht immer. Der Druck, der auf einem lastet ist immens hoch. Wer dann nicht stark genug ist dem entgegenzuwirken, geht entweder zugrunde oder hält sich fern. Ich weiß wovon ich rede, es ist alles Andere als schön und unsere Beziehung stand mehrmals vor dem Ende. Nicht, weil wir mit Menschen spielen, sondern weil gesagtes und Taten der familären Umgebung so extrem ausarten, dass man dem Partner weiteres ersparen möchte. Auch das kann Liebe sein. Bei uns ist es zum Glück nie zum Bruch gekommen. Aber einfach sind und waren diese Zeiten nicht.

----------


## Sunflowers

Ich verfolge dieses Thema schon etwas und möchte jetzt auch etwas dazu sagen.   

> Ein Pfleger, der dem Druck der Umgebung nachgibt? Er hat ja vorher schon gesehen/gewußt, worauf er sich einläßt.

 Sicher muss er in eurem Fall dem Druck der Umgebung nachgeben. Es geht hier um seinen Job. Wenn er zu eurer "Liebe" gestanden hätte, dann wäre er den Job los und das bedeutet Arbeitslosigkeit und was das dann für euch heißt, muss ich dir bestimmt nicht sagen. Zudem hat er dir nie gesagt, dass er mehr als Freundschaft empfindet. Oder? Ihr habt euch gut verstanden und mehr nicht, würde ich sagen. Wodurch er sich auf nichts eingelassen hast. 
Ich glaube, du hast dich da in etwas hineingesteigert und möchtest das er dich liebt. Soetwas passiert sehr schnell, wenn man jemand selbst sehr mag und der/die Andere sich aber nur freundschaftlich mit dir versteht. 
Wenn er dir auf deine E-Mails nicht mehr antwortet, dann möchte er in meinen Augen keinen weiteren Kontakt zu dir, denn er will dir keine weiteren Hoffnungen machen. Manchmal hilft da nur die radikale Art. 
Ich würde sagen, vergiss ihn!

----------


## Nekrosius

*Hallo Conny, * klingt ja unheimlich süß wie du von ihm redest. Aber ist schon etwas komisch die ganze sache... Zum einen steht das Gesetz dazwischen (üble sache den job zu verlieren), zum anderen scheint da wirklich was faul zu sein... Kanns vielleicht sein, dass er eine freundin hat ? 
Andererseits bin ich auch pfleger und kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass sich über einen längeren Zeitraum durchaus Gefühle entwickeln können. Wegen der Gesetzmäßigkeiten würde ich mir dann woanders arbeit suchen. Ist ja als Pfleger nicht all zu schwer arbeit zu finden. Und man muß ja nicht an die große glocke hängen, dass seine freundin eine ex klientin ist.  
Im großen und ganzen würde ich dir ebenfalls raten ihn zu vergessen. Er wird seine Gründe haben. Wenn er so wie du empfinden würde, dann wäre ihm bereits eine lösung eingefallen... 
M.f.G. Nekrosius 
P.S. Kopf hoch, andere Mütter haben auch nette Söhne (vielleicht ein Lokführer)

----------

